# *all Bionic Users* Full Benchmark Screens And Comparisons



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

*Rules*
-Own A Motorola Bionic
-Screens of your benchmark results-all are welcome don't be bashful








-Screens of your 'About Phone' in Settings- so that the info. from 'System Version' to 'PRL Version' is visible

*I welcome comments from people posting there info. within their post but the hope this thread serve will be informational and not conversational*

I hope to compile this information into graphics, tables, etc that will allow users to compare the results they are getting for the plethora of different ROM's now available for our device... the more data i get the more information i hope to provide

aight! enough talk lets see you warez


















































THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION #f1ngerscrossed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

did I say something?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> *Rules*
> -Own A Motorola Bionic
> -Screens of your benchmark results-all are welcome don't be bashful
> 
> ...


Why is you cfbench higher than mine? I only hit 5355


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm using shifter


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Why is you cfbench higher than mine? I only hit 5355


well thats my goal. i wanted the screen of your phone settings so i can compare your ROM information to the results of your benchmark(s) so update your post









im hoping everyone will take sometime benching their phones so i can generate some good data... or at least a nice rootzwiki sample... what do they say in statistics? garbage in=garbage out

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's mine I'm running eclipse.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's the prl


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is mine:


----------



## gfsiii (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is mine... I like 4G!! I have gotten higher readings then this, this is deep inside my work building.. outside I have hit 27000kbps down.


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

gfsiii said:


> Here is mine... I like 4G!! I have gotten higher readings then this, this is deep inside my work building.. outside I have hit 27000kbps down.


I usually get a lot higher once Pittsburgh dies down. As soon as rush hour starts the speeds drop. Although averaging 5MB down downloads anything besides ROMS in a few seconds. Which is more than satisfying for me.


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

heres mine...bionic eclipse


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

them I ran the test again...and it went faster...always does that....am I alone on that one??


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

mfinchv1 said:


> them I ran the test again...and it went faster...always does that....am I alone on that one??


Yes mine does this also. Quadrant is known for being varied, only uses one core, hasn't been updated in a long time, and the spinning planet is glitched on the bionic. My fascinate gets similar scores to the bionic and its a single core. Quadrant really shouldn't even be used in my opinion. You should run antutu and cfbench, both of which will give you a more accurate score and a comparison between other devices.


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm running eclipse, 4G was just turned on here in Rapid City yesterday, lovin it.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Liberty 3 2.0 test 4


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Liberty 2.0 test 4


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

Purity 2.4 ICS - stupid one bar of 4g in my bedroom >


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

nivag said:


> Yes mine does this also. Quadrant is known for being varied, only uses one core, hasn't been updated in a long time, and the spinning planet is glitched on the bionic. My fascinate gets similar scores to the bionic and its a single core. Quadrant really shouldn't even be used in my opinion. You should run antutu and cfbench, both of which will give you a more accurate score and a comparison between other devices.


I did not know that! now to download the other one!!


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anybody has screenshots of the new purity 2.5 rom?


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Does anybody has screenshots of the new purity 2.5 rom?


only running ICE





















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice thank you! Hows the whole feel?


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Nice thank you! Hows the whole feel?


2.5 i def. a very clean and comfortable...but everything th3ory releases is always clean. i will be taking time to flash eclipse and liberty and batt. calibrating and benching this week.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> 2.5 i def. a very clean and comfortable...but everything th3ory releases is always clean. i will be taking time to flash eclipse and liberty and batt. calibrating and benching this week.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Awesome! So far, I like all of them.....too bad we're locked bootloader.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Eclipse....


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Liberty testing results... loving this ROM. after running with it for a few days its hard to decisively choose between it and th3ory...thanks to all the devs. working on the bionic.. over the holiday season it was difficult to properly run the battery calibration so that delayed the results... good news is I was able to expand my tests.
check em out...fyi vzw is def. throttling my data..how can I run the pb script in lib3?


































































































Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Hidden Bottle:wacko:









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> View attachment 11656
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


awesome results on Icey 2.4... i was loving 2.5 but will investigate this further after im through with eclispe... what are your secrets?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Can I get a rick flair!? Wooooooooooooooooooooo!
@1.2ghz with speedy


----------



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

My stuff


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

My benchmark scores recently plummeted! I was getting around 3500+ quadrant, now for the past few days I can only get 1700. Just wondering if it was something I did lol


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

...and my info


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for the participation guys... thanks for the purity base info.. i still have a lot of work to do and info to gather.. keep it coming! here are my eclipse 1.1 results... im going to 1.2 next... i see some benches that im not running so if you guys want to see something, or have a recommendation let me know


































































Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Crane I get a rick flair!? Wooooooooooooooooooooo!
> @1.2ghz with speedy
> 
> View attachment 11662


what app is this?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> what app is this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's pro version of quadrant


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> That's pro version of quadrant


face ...ouch...ok enough of me breaking my own rules

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> face ...ouch...ok enough of me breaking my own rules
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## DaneGRClose86 (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's my highest benches so far, if anyone else would like to see any other benches then all it takes is a request







Always been heavy into benching desktops and laptops but this is fun


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

eclispe 1.2 this is confirmed to be the newest version of the ROM by Nitro... the build number did not change


























































Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't want to hurt anyones feeling

















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Wikkdwarrior said:


> Mine
> View attachment 11865
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


whats your about phone info?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

System info as requested








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

shift3r base


























































Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heres mine.


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh and heres one from Speed Test.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

shifter ice... got 'stuck' using this one for a while lol... i am not going to test th3orys roms pax anymore...only the bases... looking forward to his newest drop.. kin3tix







..here you go. i will post the spreadsheet this weekend so this info is easier to read. thanks for the participation... keep it up guys!


































































ps...tapatalk update is flying through these attachments... nice!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

bionic at 1.2 kin3tx. just broke 3000 in quadrant

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

That 4g speed is at mbps


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

All on Purity v2.5 ics..


----------



## mfinchv1 (Nov 18, 2011)

my upload is generally around 20. All on a good day though...ive seen 18 mbps


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

kinetix... i oc'd....so this was my last test as a 1GHz Bionic user. i will do ics when its ready for DD status but will keep my oc just so it will blow Gb out of the water









heres Kin3tix...

GAUDY ISNT EVEN ACCURATE



























































Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

